# 2012 visit to KL Bird Park



## sparda79 (Sep 11, 2012)

This is my 3rd annual visit to the Kuala Lumpur Bird Park in the last 4 years. I missed last year because my wife was pregnant and all...
Now, our son is already big enough for his 1st visit to the bird park. 

So let me start this thread my this photo:

5D3 + 70-200II + 2xIII



Cattle Egret by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## sparda79 (Sep 11, 2012)

5D3 + 70-200II + 2xIII



Cattle Egret by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## sparda79 (Sep 14, 2012)

5D3 + 70-200II + 2xIII



5D3_4850 by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

500D + 55-250 IS @ KL Bird Park


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

500D + 55-250 IS @ KL Bird Park


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

Others:

500D + 55-250 IS @ KL Bird Park


----------



## sparda79 (Sep 14, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> 500D + 55-250 IS @ KL Bird Park



This is nice...


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 14, 2012)

This was taken on 10 Feb 2008 in my early days of photography when we stopped there for lunch only. 40D, Tamron 90 mm macro at f/2.8, 1/250 sec. The 90 mm was on camera because we were going to visit the butterfly park after lunch. We had visited the bird park a year earlier so we decided to skip it that time


----------



## sparda79 (Sep 14, 2012)

Pied Imperial Pigeon (Ducula bicolor) by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice pics. 

Some other pics... Birds swimming...

500D + 55-250mm IS


----------



## sparda79 (Sep 18, 2012)

5D3 + 70-200II + 2xIII



Black-crowned Night Heron by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## darshan4eos (Sep 18, 2012)

You have some great pictures there. Hopefully will have enough to buy a 5Dmk3 sometime in future. 
Your pics reminded me of this photo from my last visit to KL birdpark:
Hornbill Canon 40D, 55-250 IS @ f5.6, 1/50 sec, ISO 800


----------



## sparda79 (Sep 19, 2012)

darshan4eos said:


> You have some great pictures there. Hopefully will have enough to buy a 5Dmk3 sometime in future.
> Your pics reminded me of this photo from my last visit to KL birdpark:
> Hornbill Canon 40D, 55-250 IS @ f5.6, 1/50 sec, ISO 800


Thank you...

5D3 + 70-200II + 2xIII



Cattle Egret by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## sparda79 (Oct 11, 2012)

5D3 + 70-200II + 2xIII



Nicobar Pigeon (Caloenas nicobarica) by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 11, 2012)

55-250mm is a really good lens to have on a crop body. i used to have this lens back in the day that i started to learn photography. i now kinda regret that sold that one. as if i still have it, i would be on my crop body whenever i am take a walk outside.

CANNOT GO WRONG WITH 55-250MM ON A CROP BODY...


----------



## sparda79 (Oct 19, 2012)

This is the remaining 1Mp that I decided to keep, cropped from the original 22Mp
5D3 + 70-200II + 2xIII @400mm



5D3_4960 by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## sparda79 (Oct 20, 2012)

5D3 + 70-200II + 2xIII 



5D3_4947 by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## sparda79 (Oct 21, 2012)

5D3 + 70-200II + 2xIII 



5D3_4964 by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## sparda79 (Oct 23, 2012)

5D3_4954 by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## sparda79 (Dec 17, 2012)

Red-and-yellow Barbet (Trachyphonus erythrocephalus) by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------

